# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  کارنامه ارشد کامپیوتر و It ارشد 88

## Yama12

سلام
هر کس که در آزاد ارشد امسال شرکت کرده لطف کنه برای آگاهی بچه ها عکس کارنامه خودشو اینجا بزاره

البته من از وبلاگ http://it88.blogfa.com تعدادی کارنامه گرفتم که براتون می زارم
فقط لطف کنین شما هم کارنامه هاتون رو بزارین

با تشکر

*رتبه 8 آی تی قزوین*
*رتبه 9 آی تی قزوین*
*رتبه 27 آي تي قزوين*
*رتبه 2 هوش مصنوعی قزوین* *رتبه 10 هوش مصنوعی قزوین*
*رتبه 14 هوش مصنوعی قزوین*
*رتبه 69 هوش مصنوعی مشهد*
*رتبه 21 نرم افزار اراک*
*رتبه 32 نرم افزار علوم و تحقیقات تهران*
*رتبه 54 نرم افزار علوم و تحقیقات خوزستان*
*رتبه 1 معماری قزوین*
*رتبه 7 معماری علوم و تحقیقات تهران*
*رتبه 18 معماری علوم و تحقیقات تهران*


*رتبه 111 آي تي قزوين*
*رتبه 238 آی تی قزوین*
*رتبه 303 آی تی قزوین*
*رتبه 411 آی تی قزوین*
*رتبه 587 نرم افزار علوم و تحقیقات تهران*

----------


## Yama12

اول ماله خودم!!!! :خیلی عصبانی: 
امیدوارم سال دیگه اینجوری بشم--> :تشویق:

----------


## sanaz e

عزيز با اين كارنامه ها پاك نااميد شديم كه!!!!!!!!!!! :اشتباه:

----------


## Yama12

درسته منم یکم خشکم زد اما واقعیت رو باید قبول کرد دیگه :اشتباه: 
شما اگه می خواهی امیدوار بشی یه کارنامه من نگاه کن :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Yama12

سلام کسی از دانشگاه آزاد نجف آباد برای رشته نرم افزار کارنامه ای نداره یا اینکه تراز آخرین فرد قبولی یا هر اطلاعات دیگری؟؟؟

----------


## jhoseinii

.

*رتبه 66 آی تی قزوین*

مدیریت + هوش رو دارم میخونم + زبان بیشتر میزنم
هنوز شک دارم، باز هم قزوین بزنم با نه
اگه نه، کجا برنم؟!

----------


## zahramoini

تقریباً ظرفیت روزانه it چقدره؟

----------


## Saghee

> تقریباً ظرفیت روزانه it چقدره؟


تا اون جایی که من خبر دارم روزانه کل دانشگاه ها در تمام گرایش ها حدود 82 نفره.

----------


## saba106

سلام سال نو همگی مبارک
میشه کارنامه IT سراسری رو هم بزارین؟
مرسی

----------

